# My cube-manipulating robot



## DarioRubik (Nov 10, 2014)

Built this for a school project. It doesn't really "solve" the cube ,and it's not completely stable (hence, I had to hold it constantly), but it works.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow really cool, well done


----------



## stoic (Nov 10, 2014)

Great job. Cubestormer better watch out!


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 10, 2014)

This is really cool! It really makes you appreciate the accomplishments of the cubestormer robots too -- lots of thought goes into the measurements and materials used.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 10, 2014)

Very nice! It would be awesome if this could be slightly improved for stability and speed, mass produced, and used for scrambling. Would alleviate some of the scrambling issues at comps.


----------



## DarioRubik (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone! this shows how well the effort pays . 



sk8erman41 said:


> Very nice! It would be awesome if this could be slightly improved for stability and speed, mass produced, and used for scrambling. Would alleviate some of the scrambling issues at comps.



I actually thought of this, yeah. It would be so great! If mass produced, it would be really cheap, and would save time, human errors and (possibly) cheating.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 10, 2014)

For the bigger cubes these robots could make a difference in scrambling. However, at 3x3 normally, a fast scrambler can achieve sub 10 with getting the cube scrambling it and putting it in the box. The robot cant keep up with that  Still great design!


----------



## Stewy (Nov 10, 2014)

Reinier Schippers said:


> For the bigger cubes these robots could make a difference in scrambling. However, at 3x3 normally, a fast scrambler can achieve sub 10 with getting the cube scrambling it and putting it in the box. The robot cant keep up with that  Still great design!



most sub10 solvers can scramble in about 5-7 seconds, if a robot could perform a 20-25 move scramble at 10 tps that's already 2-2.5 seconds, much faster than any fast human scrambler


----------



## kcl (Nov 11, 2014)

Stewy said:


> most sub10 solvers can scramble in about 5-7 seconds, if a robot could perform a 20-25 move scramble at 10 tps that's already 2-2.5 seconds, much faster than any fast human scrambler



I scramble sub 5 with nearly perfect accuracy, I feel like actually putting the cube in a robot and then removing it to put with the card/box is just not worth it.


----------



## unsolved (Nov 11, 2014)

DarioRubik said:


> Built this for a school project. It doesn't really "solve" the cube ,and it's not completely stable (hence, I had to hold it constantly), but it works.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e59wUjRZVGg&list=UUt4pLnMc1-SeXkvuubmgu3w



Nice!

So what motors did you use? And did you program the ROM with like PicBASIC?


----------



## atouchofgeek (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice work! I like the idea of using it for scrambles - even though Kennan makes a great point of how fast it can be humanly done, I like allowing someone who is not fast run these through a scramble robot...ok I just think it would look cool.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 11, 2014)

Good job


----------



## DarioRubik (Nov 11, 2014)

unsolved said:


> Nice!
> 
> So what motors did you use? And did you program the ROM with like PicBASIC?


Standard hobby servos (towerpro sg90 for claws, and futaba s3003 for arms. I programmed it with a very simple software tool called TOROBOT. It shows every servo as a slider and you can manually control them and create programs. I plan on switching to arduino for more complex development of the project.


----------



## Shah (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice work! BTW, Did you design all those mechanical parts?


----------



## DarioRubik (Nov 11, 2014)

Shah said:


> Nice work! BTW, Did you design all those mechanical parts?


I looked at several designs, and saw one pretty much like this. Then I designed and thought out all the measurements using sketchup and got the pieces cut with laser.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 11, 2014)

Dang


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice!!! Aolong did it take for making it???
And What do you mean by "It doesn't really "solve" the cube"??
You mean it just reverses the scramble


----------



## mns112 (Nov 11, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Nice!!! Aolong did it take for making it???
> And What do you mean by "It doesn't really "solve" the cube"??
> You mean it just reverses the scramble


I bump that

Also was that a 42 mm or 50 zhanchi?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 11, 2014)

is it a pre-programmed set of moves or can it understand notation?



> Nice!!! *Aolong did it take for making it???*



lol... why... just why...

WHYLONGweilong


----------



## DarioRubik (Nov 11, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Nice!!! Aolong did it take for making it???
> And What do you mean by "It doesn't really "solve" the cube"??
> You mean it just reverses the scramble



I started designing it about 7 moths ago. Yep, that's everything it does. 



mns112 said:


> I bump that
> 
> Also was that a 42 mm or 50 zhanchi?



50mm



Gallifrey said:


> is it a pre-programmed set of moves or can it understand notation?



It's just pre-programmed randomly, but I've been thinking about writing a notation library so it can execute algs.


----------

